# What do you think of bodyweight exercises?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Would you tell me what do you think of bodyweight exercises? Answer:I think bodyweight exercises are great. My very first training program as a teenager was a bodyweight routine that I did at home with no equipment other than a broomstick, some chairs and a place to do pull ups. Like many bodybuilders, one of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

